# Looking to Upgrade



## meta113 (Oct 12, 2007)

Hey guys i am new here. but looking for some answers as i am sure everyone else here is. 

Well this is my set up
Dell Dimension 4700 (2005)
Pentium 4 Processor 3.20 GHZ
1.5 Gigs of ram
Nvidia Geforce 6800
150 W Power source.
Internal sound codecs.
Ect ect. dont know if you guys need any more than that.

Well here the deal. I use cuabase, Ableton, Reason, Adobe Audition, Photoshop. Basically everything that hogs my computer. 

But it mostly gets hogged on cubase and ableton 

Well either way i want to up grade to to a intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 2.4 GHZ with a Intel DP35DP Mother board and with 2 Kingston 1 GB PC2-6400 SDRAM 240-pin DIMM DDR2 Memory Kit - HyperX Series ram cards.

Now i am not going to over clock the system but do i need anything else like a 
higher voltage power supply?
Cooling fan better than stock?
or anything else that wont make it crash?

I just want to make sure i have everything covered!
Also that i don't waste my money on something i don't need or having to replace something because i missed a component i did need.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## scharnhorst (Apr 6, 2007)

I would look into a better psu maybe a this psu might be more than you need buts it a good price and decent company http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817159023 or http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817159011
You basically must have a better heatsink fan for that cpu, and since your not overclocking you don't need a amazing one this is a good one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118003 but something little cheap should still work like http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106085 which is great since its easy to install. need this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100009

Should work just the only concern is dell cases don't offer that much ability to change the components so hopefully you have a atx motherboard now and new psu will fit.


----------



## meta113 (Oct 12, 2007)

scharnhorst said:


> I would look into a better psu maybe a this psu might be more than you need buts it a good price and decent company http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817159023 or http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817159011
> You basically must have a better heatsink fan for that cpu, and since your not overclocking you don't need a amazing one this is a good one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118003 but something little cheap should still work like http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106085 which is great since its easy to install. need this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100009
> 
> Should work just the only concern is dell cases don't offer that much ability to change the components so hopefully you have a atx motherboard now and new psu will fit.


Looks like an atx because it still has the serial ports on the top and the ol skool mouse and keyboard connectors, which i am using a USB/Bluetooth mouse and keyboard now.

but what about this power supply is it overdoing it?
http://search.dell.com/results.aspx...~srd=False&ipsys=False&advsrch=False&~ck=anav


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

have a look at these

Antec True Power Trio TP3-650 ATX12V 650W Power Supply with Three 12V Rails 100 - 240 V UL, CUL, FCC, TUV, CE, C-tick, CCC, CB - Retail $79 ( after rebate )

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371001

or

CORSAIR CMPSU-620HX ATX12V v2.2 and EPS12V 2.91 620W Power Supply 100 - 240 V UL, CUL, CE, CB, FCC Class B, TUV, CCC, C-tick - Retail $140 ( after rebate )

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139002

or

PC Power & Cooling Silencer 610 EPS12V EPS12V 610W Continuous @ 40°C Power Supply 100 - 240 V UL, cUL, CE, CB, TUV - Retail $130

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703005


----------



## scharnhorst (Apr 6, 2007)

Joking right?!?! He is currently running a 150watt psu in no way does he need a 600watt when only upgrading the cpu, mobo, and ram. He can get something cheaper but hell if you want a better psu knock yourself out.


----------



## meta113 (Oct 12, 2007)

ohh by the way i think i ran into another problem. The casing in the back is arranged in a way that only a specific mother board can fit there I.E 1 in and 2 half in ports on top and mouse and keyboard connectors under that, 5 openings for the sound, 6usb connecters with a ethernet connector bunched up. All in that order. 

Would it be better for me to get a new case as well to compensate for any new mother board i might get thats compatible for the quad core.?

Or can i cut that piece out?


----------



## scharnhorst (Apr 6, 2007)

No idea if you can cut it out, but yeah thats a prob with dells the cases tend to be built specifically for there systems. I'd say get a new case but i've always felt the buyer should pick one since cases tend to be personal opinion choices. My bro got this case and it has worked very well. Provides adequate cooling for his high end system. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811208020
I'd say you need a minimum of two 120mm fans so look around newegg for one that catches your eye.


----------



## meta113 (Oct 12, 2007)

scharnhorst said:


> No idea if you can cut it out, but yeah thats a prob with dells the cases tend to be built specifically for there systems. I'd say get a new case but i've always felt the buyer should pick one since cases tend to be personal opinion choices. My bro got this case and it has worked very well. Provides adequate cooling for his high end system. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811208020
> I'd say you need a minimum of two 120mm fans so look around newegg for one that catches your eye.


well either way i dont know if that panel is replace able. haven't tried to disassemble this computer just yet to find out. I hope its replaceable because if it isn't then i have to get a new case and fan and there goes my budget.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

You would be better off selling the Dell and using the money to offset the cost of a new build.

As for the PSU, the Coolmax units are very low quality. 
Any PSU you get should be 80% efficient with active PFC. All the units that Duck linked to are very good PSUs.

Some brands and models to look at are:

Antec Earthwatts, NeoHe, or Trio (Trio is the best option here) all made by Seasonic
Seasonic (any model)
PC Power & Cooling
Coolermaster I Green or Real Power Pro (upto 750w only on the Real Power Pro)
Thermaltake Toughpower
Corsair HX or VX series (HX is the best option)
OCZ GameXstreme


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

scharnhorst said:


> Joking right?!?! He is currently running a 150watt psu in no way does he need a 600watt when only upgrading the cpu, mobo, and ram. He can get something cheaper but hell if you want a better psu knock yourself out.


Ok and you think that a 300W/400W generic PSU will be fine for a quad, you have to be the one joking right, The price difference between a 500W and 600W is not really worth worrying about and it is always worth getting a quality power supply.
The coolmax units you recommended are actually poor quality and only have an efficiency of 65% compared to over 80% on the units I recommended, with a 65% efficiency you could sit and watch your money burn up as heat out the back of the power supply. OMG the best laugh i have had in a long while :laugh:

I see the advantage in overkill as you can take your power supply to your next build and not have to fork out more money.

Even a case like this will be fine

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119077


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

I got a chuckle out of that as well Duck. What's really funny is that he recommends a 300w paperweight to the OP, yet he's sporting a Toughpower 850.:laugh:


----------



## meta113 (Oct 12, 2007)

hey guys now another thing is. If i change the mother board but still use the same hardrive do i have to get a new windows license? or reinstall windows?

which of course dell doesn't provide you with the cd because they want you to call tech support to do it for you.


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

I reckon you should buy/build a new one.

When you change your motherboard you are at risk of having to reinstall your OS, all of that will probably add up to a higher price than a new computer, get one from your local computer shop, dual core and high RAM goes for under £400.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

By the EULA, the OEM software is only good for the original PC on which it was installed. You can pretty much change everything but the motherboard, and it's still considered the same PC. So legally, yes you would need another Windows license.

As for reinstalling Windows, at the very least you would need to do a "Repair installation" of the OS, due to different drivers needed for the motherboards. In order to do that you would need a a Windows installation CD.


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

mattlock said:


> By the EULA, the OEM software is only good for the original PC on which it was installed. You can pretty much change everything but the motherboard, and it's still considered the same PC. So legally, yes you would need another Windows license.
> 
> As for reinstalling Windows, at the very least you would need to do a "Repair installation" of the OS, due to different drivers needed for the motherboards. In order to do that you would need a a Windows installation CD.


Yes a repair install would work. :grin: I couldn't think of the name.  :grin: 

Mikey.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

IAmNutsAboutPCs said:


> I reckon you should buy/build a new one.
> 
> When you change your motherboard you are at risk of having to reinstall your OS, all of that will probably add up to a higher price than a new computer, get one from your local computer shop, dual core and high RAM goes for under £400.


I have to disagree with that assessment. Sure you, can buy a cheap PC for a lower cost than you can build a good one, but you get what you pay for... a cheap PC. You can build a cheap one as well if you want to use low quality components like the local shop.

Building your own allows you to build to your specific needs and you're not handcuffed on future upgrades as your are now with your Dell.


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

mattlock said:


> I have to disagree with that assessment. Sure you, can buy a cheap PC for a lower cost than you can build a good one, but you get what you pay for... a cheap PC. You can build a cheap one as well if you want to use low quality components like the local shop.
> 
> Building your own allows you to build to your specific needs and you're not handcuffed on future upgrades as your are now with your Dell.


You didn't quite catch what I was saying, wrong end of the stick. :grin:

I said he should buy a new computer instead of upgrading the one he had, not buy a new computer instead of building one.


----------



## meta113 (Oct 12, 2007)

IAmNutsAboutPCs said:


> I reckon you should buy/build a new one.
> 
> When you change your motherboard you are at risk of having to reinstall your OS, all of that will probably add up to a higher price than a new computer, get one from your local computer shop, dual core and high RAM goes for under £400.


well it seems for the most part that i might be doing that. But the hardrive, cd drives, and the floopy are in good condition no need to replace or get new ones. I just hope the intel mother board supports the current operating system. If it doesn't then i'll back everything up nd buy a new operating system but still sticking to XP thou. dont want to move into vista.

without buying new drives thats in my budget. But once i get into that i might as well get a new comp from dell with my specs for the same price i would spend to build a new one. I am trying to save the current parts to save money.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Even if it works without a repair install you'll likely have to reactivate Windows with MS.


----------



## meta113 (Oct 12, 2007)

mattlock said:


> By the EULA, the OEM software is only good for the original PC on which it was installed. You can pretty much change everything but the motherboard, and it's still considered the same PC. So legally, yes you would need another Windows license.
> 
> As for reinstalling Windows, at the very least you would need to do a "Repair installation" of the OS, due to different drivers needed for the motherboards. In order to do that you would need a a Windows installation CD.


well i am handcuffed in this one as you guys would say because then i would have to buy a new OS cd and either do a new install or a repair. Rather do a repair thou LOL. Hate to have to back up everything on an external and put it back in Its a pain. So that just adds another $200.00 to what i need to get. So now i am at $1100.00 unless i can find a Good Case with a good PSU for a no more that $50.00.

Kinda hoping that this build would have been at least $800.00


----------



## meta113 (Oct 12, 2007)

mattlock said:


> Even if it works without a repair install you'll likely have to reactivate Windows with MS.


yeah but i think the license number is on the external part of the dell case. Also i just realized that i have copies of a Windows OS cd that my friend burned for me so if i use that to repair that knocks off the $200 for a new OS cd.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

A repair install is simple and maintains your personal data. You would need to backup your favorites(for sure) and "my documents" (just to safe). You would have to install the drivers once the repair install is done, and possibly a program or two. Usually the only things that need installed are the drivers and Windows updates.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

meta113 said:


> yeah but i think the license number is on the external part of the dell case. Also i just realized that i have copies of a Windows OS cd that my friend burned for me so if i use that to repair that knocks off the $200 for a new OS cd.


In order to use your CD key, the copy of XP needs to be an OEM not Retail. You can't use his CD Key, as it can only be installed on one system.


----------



## meta113 (Oct 12, 2007)

mattlock said:


> A repair install is simple and maintains your personal data. You would need to backup your favorites(for sure) and "my documents" (just to safe). You would have to install the drivers once the repair install is done, and possibly a program or two. Usually the only things that need installed are the drivers and Windows updates.


That sounds more more like it. I need to find that cd now LOL. I will also make sure that the serial is on the exterior of the case and verify it when i get home just incase it ask for it again to re-register.


----------



## meta113 (Oct 12, 2007)

mattlock said:


> In order to use your CD key, the copy of XP needs to be an OEM not Retail. You can't use his CD Key, as it can only be installed on one system.


I found the OEM but what does OEM mean?


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

You will need a CD key during the repair install just as if you were doing a clean install.

XP Repair Install Intructions.

OEM= Original Equipment Manufacturer

Windows OEM can not be transferred to a PC other than the one it was origanally installed. 

Windows Retail can be transferred, but can only be installed on one PC at any given time.


The views and comments in the link below are that of the original site and not that of TSF.
OEM EULA


----------



## meta113 (Oct 12, 2007)

mattlock said:


> You will need a CD key during the repair install just as if you were doing a clean install.
> 
> XP Repair Install Intructions.
> 
> ...


wow this is starting to get complicated. LOL. So just to make it clear to myself. If i find an OEM I can use the serial number from the current dell to do the repair and the reason i am doing the repair is so the Motherboard can be recognized in the Current OS on the harddrive.

But reading that of above since i am replacing the motherboard seems like i would need a new license number then or am i wrong on that?


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Yep, that's pretty much it.

Check your PM


----------



## meta113 (Oct 12, 2007)

aight so its going to go like this.

Processor
http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=A0982831

Mother Board
http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=A1255988

RAM
http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=A0419697

Power Supply
http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=A1151104

Heat Sink/Fan
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118223

Thermal Compound
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100401

Casing (Or something similar)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811212033

If the case doesn't with a fan or replace it with this
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811998121\

Drives
Using current cd, hard, and floopy drives that on the dell.

Once its all installed start the computer with the boot disk, to do a repair with cuurent license. After that up date the drives with the cds from the motherboard, and other components i put in. 

Then pray to god everything worked out right. LOL

Hope that sounds right for everyones standards.


----------



## scharnhorst (Apr 6, 2007)

Yeah I need all 850watts for my gtx he is ONLY really changing the cpu which does not mean he needs a 600watt $130 psu. But heck if you've got that extra money then thats great, good psu is always better


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Have a look at this ram, way better value for money

*CORSAIR XMS2 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory - Retail $ 60 ( after rebate )
*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145034

and your CPU is cheaper at newegg as well

*Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Kentsfield 2.4GHz 2 x 4MB L2 Cache LGA 775 Processor - Retail $277*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115017


----------



## meta113 (Oct 12, 2007)

The motherboard wont accept the memory card you displayed there because these are the specs below fir the Mother board ram slots.


Memory

Supported RAM Technology
*DDR II SDRAM*

RAM Installed ( Max )
0 MB / 8 GB (max)

Supported RAM Speed
*PC2-6400*, PC2-5300

RAM Features
Unbuffered, two DDR channels


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

CORSAIR XMS2 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin *DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) *Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory -


Is that not what you stated it will take above ?


----------



## meta113 (Oct 12, 2007)

blackduck30 said:


> CORSAIR XMS2 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin *DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) *Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory -
> 
> 
> Is that not what you stated it will take above ?



Opps mybad. Sorry it is. Didn't read all the way threw.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

That CPU cooler wont fit your CPU. 'Compatible with Sockets 478, 754, 778, 939 and 940' Your cpu is Skt775.


----------



## meta113 (Oct 12, 2007)

HawMan said:


> That CPU cooler wont fit your CPU. 'Compatible with Sockets 478, 754, 778, 939 and 940' Your cpu is Skt775.


Ahhh good call i didnt notice that. Thanks i'll look for another heatsink now.


----------



## meta113 (Oct 12, 2007)

Found one that looks exactly the same and it fits a 775
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118019&Tpk=CNPS9700LED

Now does a heat sink like this fit a case that a side vent with a funnel?


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

It will always fit in the case, but it won't line up with the vent in the side panel, because it blows air to the bottom/top of the case.

Try this one:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118119


----------



## meta113 (Oct 12, 2007)

well i can just always get a case with the vent on the top and not the side LOL


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

HawMan said:


> That CPU cooler wont fit your CPU. 'Compatible with Sockets 478, 754, 778, 939 and 940' Your cpu is Skt775.


That's a misprint should be 775. No such thing as a Socket 778.

Intel: 
All Dual Core Pentium CPUs (Socket 775)
All Pentium 4 CPUs (Socket 775 / 478) 
AMD: 
All Dual Core AMD Athlon 64 X2 CPUs (Socket 939)
All AMD Sempron/AMD64 CPUs (Socket 754 / 939 / 940)


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

meta113 said:


> well i can just always get a case with the vent on the top and not the side LOL


Heatsinks are cheaper than a case. :grin:


----------



## meta113 (Oct 12, 2007)

IAmNutsAboutPCs said:


> Heatsinks are cheaper than a case. :grin:



http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=A1149293

Is this one fine even thou it has the socket size but only goes up to a dual core.


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

Yes that is fine. :grin:


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Better choice, same price. It's basically the same cooler only it's all coppe.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118115


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

LOL we could go on forever about this. :grin: 

meta113, basically just look for Zalman heatsinks that you like the look of and have the blades on top like a helicopter.

Mikey.


----------



## meta113 (Oct 12, 2007)

but good thing you spotted out the size of it. Because i would have bought it and not fit.  Thanks a million


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

Like I said... it would fit, but it wouldn't line up so it would look a bit weird and if you wanted to show it off to other geeks like us :grin: then we would think "LOL that dude has got a bad layout there hahahaha," you get what I mean?

Glad to help and good luck,

Mikey.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

IAmNutsAboutPCs said:


> Like I said... it would fit, but it wouldn't line up so it would look a bit weird and if you wanted to show it off to other geeks like us :grin: then we would think "LOL that dude has got a bad layout there hahahaha," you get what I mean?
> 
> Glad to help and good luck,
> 
> Mikey.



If he were building for show, he wouldn't be using a $25 case, now would he.?.

The 7000 or 7700 should work fine, but the 7700 will offer a higher degree of cooling with a lower db rating.


----------



## meta113 (Oct 12, 2007)

mattlock said:


> If he were building for show, he wouldn't be using a $25 case, now would he.?.
> 
> The 7000 or 7700 should work fine, but the 7700 will offer a higher degree of cooling with a lower db rating.


no show i don't really care about it. I mean having it look nice is a plus but all i care about is that is properly ventilated.


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

LOL sorry, tis a long day.









Final thoughts on the buying side of things???


----------



## meta113 (Oct 12, 2007)

Processor
http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/p...9&sku=A0982831

Mother Board
http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/p...9&sku=A1255988

RAM
http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/p...9&sku=A0419697

Power Supply
http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/p...9&sku=A1151104

Heat Sink/Fan
http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=A1149293

Thermal Compound
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835100401

Casing (Think it provides enough ventilation)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811208024

Drives
Using current cd, hard, and floopy drives that on the dell.

Now i don't know if to continue using XP or get vista since i have to reinstall because of the motherboard.

I just don't want my processor to be hogged up by the the OS which would put me back to square one in the reason why i am doing this.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

You can get all your hardware from Newegg cheaper than you can get it from Dell. The same CPU, a better PSU, and faster RAM all cheaper.

Processor $20 cheaper free shipping
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115017

RAM 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820134124

Power supply 
Same price better quality
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703005

$20 cheaper after rebate better quality
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371001
or
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171023

Heatsink (as posted before all copper=better cooling)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118115


----------



## meta113 (Oct 12, 2007)

mattlock said:


> You can get all your hardware from Newegg cheaper than you can get it from Dell. The same CPU, a better PSU, and faster RAM all cheaper.
> 
> Processor $20 cheaper free shipping
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115017
> ...


I am well aware that i can get it cheaper on newegg.com But i have a dell card not a credit card and if i want to upgrade this comp i have no choice but to bite the bullet and but the major parts threw dell.


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

Looks great.

Have fun building it and post here if you have problems.

Cheers,

Mikey.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

meta113 said:


> I am well aware that i can get it cheaper on newegg.com But i have a dell card not a credit card and if i want to upgrade this comp i have no choice but to bite the bullet and but the major parts threw dell.


Oh I see. Well good luck, with your build and let us know how it goes.


----------



## meta113 (Oct 12, 2007)

IAmNutsAboutPCs said:


> Looks great.
> 
> Have fun building it and post here if you have problems.
> 
> ...


i will. I'll even try to have pictures once i am done with the build, but if i have problems then i wont have a computer LOL.


----------



## meta113 (Oct 12, 2007)

Hey guys i am back. I got my first build running. Had a few hickups but this comp is fast. 

Now i have problem that i cant seem to fix.

I made it with all this 
Processor
http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/p...9&sku=A0982831

Mother Board
http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/p...9&sku=A1255988

RAM
http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/p...9&sku=A0419697

Power Supply
http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/p...9&sku=A1151104

Heat Sink/Fan
http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/p...9&sku=A1149293

Thermal Compound
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835100401

But i ended up getting this case.
Processor
http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/p...9&sku=A0982831

Mother Board
http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/p...9&sku=A1255988

RAM
http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/p...9&sku=A0419697

Power Supply
http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/p...9&sku=A1151104

Heat Sink/Fan
http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/p...9&sku=A1149293

Thermal Compound
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835100401

But i have tied straped all the wires. make it nice inside. I made sure i put enough thermal cooling but my processor is running at 55 degress Celsius or 99 Degress Fehrenheit and my mother board is running at 32C or 90F.

Is this normal for this processor or are there ways i can make it cooler?


----------



## meta113 (Oct 12, 2007)

and i just reversed the rear fan because it was blowing out and now it mad it a little hotter. the processor is nor anywhere from 56-57C


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

Those temperatures are absolutely fine.  :grin: 

Well done mate, glad you did it! :grin:

Mikey.


----------



## meta113 (Oct 12, 2007)

IAmNutsAboutPCs said:


> Those temperatures are absolutely fine.  :grin:
> 
> Well done mate, glad you did it! :grin:
> 
> Mikey.


wow are you serious i was freaking out because i kept on hearing about CPU at 30C thats why i was bogging myself about it

Hey but mikey should the rear fan be pulling air in or pushing it out? I have always seen it pulling it in.


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

Well I have two, I use one to suck cold air in and one to suck the hot air out...

Mikey.


----------



## meta113 (Oct 12, 2007)

IAmNutsAboutPCs said:


> Well I have two, I use one to suck cold air in and one to suck the hot air out...
> 
> Mikey.


yeah i just flipped it so the one in the back sucks the air in and i left the one in the front to suck the air out. the one in the back was sucking the air out. It didn't seem right so thats why i flipped it.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Heat rises so the front fan, which is low down, should be pulling in cool air, and the rear one, which is high up, should be blowing warm air out.


----------



## meta113 (Oct 12, 2007)

koala said:


> Heat rises so the front fan, which is low down, should be pulling in cool air, and the rear one, which is high up, should be blowing warm air out.



The front of the chassie is open but i'll try that see if it works better. But i'll do it later tonight.


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

koala said:


> Heat rises so the front fan, which is low down, should be pulling in cool air, and the rear one, which is high up, should be blowing warm air out.


Spot on. ray:


----------

